# Rate me 1-10, obese korean.



## misterlee187 (Apr 9, 2019)

Hey Guys,

23 years old, 5'10, korean fatcel, around 203 lbs and 21-22% bodyfat. Yes i know i'm unattractive af right now


and i know if i stay obese like this, it's over.
Btw, can you imagine a good looking person popping off when i get ripped?


----------



## ElliotRodgerJr (Apr 9, 2019)

You look 5'2 it's over for you gookcel


----------



## HereForReasons (Apr 9, 2019)

Where do you live?


----------



## misterlee187 (Apr 9, 2019)

ElliotRodgerJr said:


> You look 5'2 it's over for you gookcel



yeah it looks like i'm very short on this pic. but i'm 5'10 and have kinda long legs.


HereForReasons said:


> Where do you live?



born and raised in germany.


----------



## ElliotRodgerJr (Apr 9, 2019)

misterlee187 said:


> yeah it looks like i'm very short on this pic. but i'm 5'10 and have kinda long legs.


Yeah lol the angle isn't doing you any favors. Also why do you have your mouth open like you are waiting for Tyrones dick? 


misterlee187 said:


> born and raised in


Es ist vorbei.


----------



## misterlee187 (Apr 9, 2019)

wr


ElliotRodgerJr said:


> You look 5'2 it's over for you gookcel



wtf is a gookcel?


----------



## ElliotRodgerJr (Apr 9, 2019)

misterlee187 said:


> wtf is a gookcel?


This is you ascending from gookcel to Chang just personality max my Asian friend


----------



## misterlee187 (Apr 9, 2019)

ElliotRodgerJr said:


> Yeah lol the angle isn't doing you any favors. Also why do you have your mouth open like you are waiting for Tyrones dick?
> 
> Es ist vorbei.



i guess i was really fatique. i was on a 10 days waterfast there. And your jokes aren't funny at all dude.


----------



## ElliotRodgerJr (Apr 9, 2019)

misterlee187 said:


> i guess i was really fatique. i was on a 10 days waterfast there. And your jokes aren't funny at all dude.


----------



## misterlee187 (Apr 9, 2019)

ElliotRodgerJr said:


> This is you ascending from gookcel to Chang just personality max my Asian friend
> View attachment 38679


this guy definetly chang


----------



## Extra Chromosome (Apr 9, 2019)

misterlee187 said:


> i was really fatique


Did you swallow the blackpill yet?


----------



## misterlee187 (Apr 9, 2019)

Extra Chromosome said:


> Did you swallow the blackpill yet?


Sure i did.


----------



## Spite (Apr 9, 2019)

misterlee187 said:


> korean





misterlee187 said:


> born and raised in germany


Say no more, never began.


----------



## Extra Chromosome (Apr 9, 2019)

misterlee187 said:


> Sure i did.


Good.
Shred to 8% bf at most. 
Either ways it never began in Germany for you.


----------



## ElliotRodgerJr (Apr 9, 2019)

misterlee187 said:


> Sure i did.







This is your sister currently servicing 5 German men while you rot on an incel forum


----------



## misterlee187 (Apr 9, 2019)

Spite said:


> Say no more, never began.



Actually i have a lot of asian friends getting hot white european chicks. They have just one thing in common. they're lean and slim.


Extra Chromosome said:


> Good.
> Shred to 8% bf at most.
> Either ways it never began in Germany for you.



Thx for your advise, that's true. appreciate it.


----------



## ElliotRodgerJr (Apr 9, 2019)

misterlee187 said:


> Actually i have a lot of asian friends getting hot white european chicks. They have just one thing in common. they're lean and slim.


Tbh Asians have top tier facial bones so get to an acceptable weight before asking for a rate tldr lose weight you fucking chink


----------



## misterlee187 (Apr 9, 2019)

ElliotRodgerJr said:


> View attachment 38682
> 
> This is your sister currently servicing 5 German men while you rot on an incel forum



I don't have a sis, but ok. why don't you show me a pic of you?
Are u a whitecel? and how tall are you?


----------



## ElliotRodgerJr (Apr 9, 2019)

misterlee187 said:


> whitecel


Yes


misterlee187 said:


> how tall are you


174 so you mog me tbh ngl


misterlee187 said:


> why don't you show me a pic of you?


You should kpopmax and go for mentally ill white girls


----------



## misterlee187 (Apr 9, 2019)

ElliotRodgerJr said:


> Tbh Asians have top tier facial bones so get to an acceptable weight before asking for a rate tldr lose weight you fucking chink



you're probably right, but i just asked for opinions on a forum like this. But i would give you advice to change your attitude. it cost nothing being a nice person


----------



## ElliotRodgerJr (Apr 9, 2019)

misterlee187 said:


> you're probably right, but i just asked for opinions on a forum like this. But i would give you advice to change your attitude. it cost nothing being a nice person


It's a tough world out here partner , tldr stop being low t high e

Alles spass diggi digga


----------



## misterlee187 (Apr 9, 2019)

ElliotRodgerJr said:


> It's a tough world out here partner , tldr stop being low t high e
> 
> Alles spass diggi digga



I know it's tough. It's the opposite in my case my friend. High T af


----------



## misterlee187 (Apr 9, 2019)

ElliotRodgerJr said:


> Yes
> 
> 174 so you mog me tbh ngl
> 
> You should kpopmax and go for mentally ill white girls


 
are you the person in the video?? Lol


----------



## ElliotRodgerJr (Apr 9, 2019)

misterlee187 said:


> are you the person in the video?? Lol


Ye partner


----------



## Deleted member 616 (Apr 9, 2019)

Just kpop maxx bro


----------



## ElliotRodgerJr (Apr 9, 2019)

Lifewasted said:


> Just kpop maxx bro


Legit high IQ theory


----------



## misterlee187 (Apr 9, 2019)

Lifewasted said:


> Just kpop maxx bro



Don't know why those mental women, find kpop type looking guys attractive. they look like underdeveloped Soyboys for me.

I think sung kang from fast and the furious would get more chicks than soyboy looking kpop start.


----------



## Deleted member 616 (Apr 9, 2019)

ElliotRodgerJr said:


> Legit high IQ theory


Nah I've seen ok looking white foids with dead average gook boyfriend who styled a la kpop, so...


----------



## ElliotRodgerJr (Apr 9, 2019)

misterlee187 said:


> Don't know why those mental women, find kpop type looking guys attractive. they look like underdeveloped Soyboys for me.
> 
> I think sung kang from fast and the furious would get more chicks than soyboy looking kpop start.












B.M from kard is chang tier


----------



## Deleted member 616 (Apr 9, 2019)

misterlee187 said:


> Don't know why those mental women, find kpop type looking guys attractive. they look like underdeveloped Soyboys for me.
> 
> I think sung kang from fast and the furious would get more chicks than soyboy looking kpop start.


You have no choice because kpop is the only influential Asian culture in the west. Most people don't know who the fuck that kang is. But even today when I was in an electronics store here I saw kpop ads. Note that I'm not even living in a big city.


----------



## ElliotRodgerJr (Apr 9, 2019)

Lifewasted said:


> who the fuck that kang is


We wuz kang n shieet


----------



## Deleted member 616 (Apr 9, 2019)

ElliotRodgerJr said:


> We wuz kang n shieet


King kang Kong


----------



## Rimcel (Apr 9, 2019)

You have a good height for a gook. And gooks usually have very DHT resistant hair. So you should roid


----------



## misterlee187 (Apr 9, 2019)

ElliotRodgerJr said:


> View attachment 38691
> View attachment 38692
> View attachment 38693
> B.M from kard is chang tier



yeah this kang seems pretty good looking. he would get easy european girls.


Lifewasted said:


> You have no choice because kpop is the only influential Asian culture in the west. Most people don't know who the fuck that kang is. But even today when I was in an electronics store here I saw kpop ads. Note that I'm not even living in a big city.



damn the kpop hype is real. i hate kpop, this lifestyle and music is cringe af.


----------



## Xenian (Apr 9, 2019)

Close your mouth and start breathing through your nose


----------



## ElliotRodgerJr (Apr 9, 2019)

misterlee187 said:


> yeah this kang seems pretty good looking. he would get easy european girls.


His name is Matthew Kim, easily one of the best looking Asians I've seen. You could look at Wu Yifan or Bang Yongguk as well, both quite athletic and loved by white girls worldwide. btw op what demographic are you trying to attract?


----------



## Extra Chromosome (Apr 9, 2019)

K-pop is a meme, don't fall for it.
You aren't a pretty boy lesbian looking twink.


----------



## misterlee187 (Apr 9, 2019)

Xenian said:


> Close your mouth and start breathing through your nose



Hahahahah yeah. Nose breathing and mewing.


ElliotRodgerJr said:


> His name is Matthew Kim, easily one of the best looking Asians I've seen. You could look at Wu Yifan or Bang Yongguk as well, both quite athletic and loved by white girls worldwide. btw op what demographic are you trying to attract?


it kinda scares me that you know more korean changs than me.


----------



## Madness (Apr 9, 2019)

Get giga shredded it’s your last hope. @ZyzzReincarnate can get girls with 500k followers and 6.5/9 looks because girls mire.


----------



## ElliotRodgerJr (Apr 9, 2019)

misterlee187 said:


> it kinda scares me that you know more korean changs than me.


Yeah Im a kpopfag. Helps attract toilets as well, every second toilet is into kpop nowadays.


----------



## misterlee187 (Apr 9, 2019)

So as i said guys, i'm still obese af laying around 21% bodyfat. I'ver never seen myself lean or how my face structures look like. 10% Bodyfat is crucial.

I gonna find out if i'm truecel or not.


----------



## ElliotRodgerJr (Apr 9, 2019)

Madness said:


> Get giga shredded it’s your last hope. @ZyzzReincarnate can get girls with 500k followers and 6.5/9 looks because girls mire.


Legit op listen to him, he's aspie scientist.


misterlee187 said:


> So as i said guys, i'm still obese af laying around 21% bodyfat. I'ver never seen myself lean or how my face structures look like. 10% Bodyfat is crucial.
> 
> I gonna find out if i'm truecel or not.


Are your parents first gen korean? How did they not force you into dieting?


----------



## misterlee187 (Apr 9, 2019)

ElliotRodgerJr said:


> Legit op listen to him, he's aspie scientist.
> 
> Are your parents first gen korean? How did they not force you into dieting?



The problem are my eating habits. I had no clue about nutrition. It's my decision at the end, so surely they give me advice and tell me if i would get lean. i would more appealing compared to now.


----------



## Xenian (Apr 9, 2019)

misterlee187 said:


> The problem are my eating habits. I had no clue about nutrition. It's my decision at the end, so surely they give me advice and tell me if i would get lean. i would more appealing compared to now.


Justeatlesstheory


----------



## ElliotRodgerJr (Apr 9, 2019)

Xenian said:


> Justeatlesstheory


Just pretend you are a north korean starving theory


----------



## misterlee187 (Apr 9, 2019)

Xenian said:


> Justeatlesstheory



EatNothingtheory is better ^^


ElliotRodgerJr said:


> Just pretend you are a north korean starving theory


 
Lel


----------



## mido the slayer (Apr 9, 2019)

It’s over tbh lose weight ASAP


----------



## misterlee187 (Apr 9, 2019)

mido the slayer said:


> It’s over tbh lose weight ASAP



Yes i do. 

Btw,
"classic Romantic man that got lost in the darkness" ???


----------



## ElliotRodgerJr (Apr 9, 2019)

misterlee187 said:


> Yes i do.
> 
> Btw,
> "classic Romantic man that got lost in the darkness" ???


You still haven't answered what kind of girls you're trying to attract partner


----------



## Deleted member 616 (Apr 9, 2019)

ElliotRodgerJr said:


> Yeah Im a kpopfag. Helps attract toilets as well, every second toilet is into kpop nowadays.


One of my former classmates is even dating a kpopmaxxed white dude (short, skinny, emo) so yeah it could even be a legit path for non Asians.


----------



## Extra Chromosome (Apr 9, 2019)

misterlee187 said:


> The problem are my eating habits. I had no clue about nutrition. It's my decision at the end, so surely they give me advice and tell me if i would get lean. i would more appealing compared to now.


@NickGurr


----------



## NickGurr (Apr 9, 2019)

misterlee187 said:


> The problem are my eating habits. I had no clue about nutrition. It's my decision at the end, so surely they give me advice and tell me if i would get lean. i would more appealing compared to now.


The thread is literally stickied in the Looksmaxxing section chink


----------



## GenericChad1444 (Apr 9, 2019)

3/10
Get down to 12% bf and come back for a rate


----------



## misterlee187 (Apr 9, 2019)

ElliotRodgerJr said:


> You still haven't answered what kind of girls you're trying to attract partner



oh sorry, i forgot.
In the best case all kind of women, but prefer white girls or latinas. Smth like polish, italian, uk and so on.


----------



## ElliotRodgerJr (Apr 9, 2019)

misterlee187 said:


> oh sorry, i forgot.
> In the best case all kind of women, but prefer white girls or latinas. Smth like polish, italian, uk and so on.


Thought so, you're gonna create more mentally ill little ER hapas


ElliotRodgerJr said:


> Thought so, you're gonna create more mentally ill little ER hapas


I'll let you date my sister if you can hook me up with a prime noodlewhores bossman


----------



## misterlee187 (Apr 9, 2019)

NickGurr said:


> The thread is literally stickied in the Looksmaxxing section chink



rather being a chink than being a offensive whitecel.
I wasn't the one who went offtopic. i just asked for opinions and rating. nothing else


----------



## ElliotRodgerJr (Apr 9, 2019)

misterlee187 said:


> rather being a chink than being a offensive whitecel.
> I wasn't the one who went offtopic. i just asked for opinions and rating. nothing else


Channel your ancestors rage and kill all whitey my Korean friend. r/aznidentity KARA BOGA


----------



## NickGurr (Apr 9, 2019)

misterlee187 said:


> rather being a chink than being a offensive whitecel.
> I wasn't the one who went offtopic. i just asked for opinions and rating. nothing else


Go work the rice fields chink, maybe youll drop a few pounds


----------



## misterlee187 (Apr 9, 2019)

ElliotRodgerJr said:


> Thought so, you're gonna create more mentally ill little ER hapas
> 
> I'll let you date my sister if you can hook me up with a prime noodlewhores bossman



Dude like wtf. you don't know someones future. What if they become mental healthy hapa slayer


ElliotRodgerJr said:


> Channel your ancestors rage and kill all whitey my Korean friend. r/aznidentity KARA BOGA



I don't have hate against nobody. i'm not a racist. All these Elliot rodger or the other korean shooter guy are mentalcels.


----------



## NickGurr (Apr 9, 2019)

misterlee187 said:


> Dude like wtf. you don't know someones future. What if they become mental healthy hapa slayer
> 
> 
> I don't have hate against nobody. i'm not a racist. All these Elliot rodger or the other korean shooter guy are mentalcels.


Read my thread and lose weight instead of being an offended cuck


----------



## AntiSocial-Fakecel (Apr 9, 2019)

Kpop max boyo. Let your hair grow long, wear flashy clothes, get to low bodyfat or -


----------



## misterlee187 (Apr 9, 2019)

NickGurr said:


> Go work the rice fields chink, maybe youll drop a few pounds



No, thx. the only thing i know is, that you're a hating whitecel.


----------



## ElliotRodgerJr (Apr 9, 2019)

misterlee187 said:


> No, thx. the only thing i know is, that you're a hating whitecel.







Reddit is that way buddy boyo.


----------



## NickGurr (Apr 9, 2019)

misterlee187 said:


> No, thx. the only thing i know is, that you're a hating whitecel.








have fun being a filthy fat guy

i also suggest injecting T as soon as possible


----------



## misterlee187 (Apr 9, 2019)

NickGurr said:


> View attachment 38719
> 
> 
> have fun being a filthy fat guy
> ...



Did i say it's healthy being overweight?

I dropped already 34kg, but thx for advice.


----------



## ElliotRodgerJr (Apr 9, 2019)

misterlee187 said:


> Did i say it's healthy being overweight?
> 
> I dropped already 34kg, but thx for advice.


How fat were you before?


----------



## NickGurr (Apr 9, 2019)

ElliotRodgerJr said:


> How fat were you before?


34kg fatter


----------



## misterlee187 (Apr 9, 2019)

ElliotRodgerJr said:


> View attachment 38718
> 
> Reddit is that way buddy boyo.



Yeah seems like here are too many self-hatred guys coping with verbally abusing others. 
I think here are only few people you can have a normal conversation without hate.


----------



## ElliotRodgerJr (Apr 9, 2019)

misterlee187 said:


> Yeah seems like here are too many self-hatred guys coping with verbally abusing others.
> I think here are only few people you can have a normal conversation without hate.


r/wholesome


----------



## misterlee187 (Apr 9, 2019)

ElliotRodgerJr said:


> How fat were you before?


125 kg was my highest.


----------



## AntiSocial-Fakecel (Apr 9, 2019)

misterlee187 said:


> Yeah seems like here are too many self-hatred guys coping with verbally abusing others.
> I think here are only few people you can have a normal conversation without hate.


There is no filters here for racism, hate, misogyny, or anything. This is a realistic, blunt, and BLACKPILLED forum. Expect sympathy or kind words from no one.


----------



## ElliotRodgerJr (Apr 9, 2019)

misterlee187 said:


> 125 kg was my highest.


My highest was 60kg how tf do you get yourself to 125?


----------



## misterlee187 (Apr 9, 2019)

AntiSocial-Fakecel said:


> There is no filters here for racism, hate, misogyny, or anything. This is a realistic, blunt, and BLACKPILLED forum. Expect sympathy or kind words from no one.


Yeah i've learnt it now. i'm Blackpilled af too. but it doesn't mean i have to act like a racist or hating guy


ElliotRodgerJr said:


> My highest was 60kg how tf do you get yourself to 125?


bloatmax.


----------



## ElliotRodgerJr (Apr 9, 2019)

misterlee187 said:


> Yeah i've learnt it now. i'm Blackpilled af too. but it doesn't mean i have to act like a racist or hating guy


Inject T asap


----------



## misterlee187 (Apr 9, 2019)

I'm danzo. Hope y'all having a great day tho.


----------



## NickGurr (Apr 9, 2019)

ElliotRodgerJr said:


> Inject T asap


Take AI asap


misterlee187 said:


> I'm danzo. Hope y'all having a great day tho.


*>y'all*


----------



## misterlee187 (Apr 9, 2019)

ElliotRodgerJr said:


> Inject T asap


Just fast if you want to crank up your testosterone. When you get 30 year old, you T is dropping. Then you can thinkt about a T therapy.


----------



## ElliotRodgerJr (Apr 9, 2019)

misterlee187 said:


> y'all


----------



## Itss_BritneyBishh (Apr 9, 2019)

5 foot 10 my ass


----------



## NickGurr (Apr 9, 2019)

misterlee187 said:


> Just fast if you want to crank up your testosterone. When you get 30 year old, you T is dropping. Then you can thinkt about a T therapy.


fasting lowers T


----------



## misterlee187 (Apr 9, 2019)

NickGurr said:


> fasting lowers T





Do your research again buddy.


----------



## ElliotRodgerJr (Apr 9, 2019)

misterlee187 said:


> Do your research again buddy.



DR Eric Berg


----------



## NickGurr (Apr 9, 2019)

misterlee187 said:


> Do your research again buddy.



Fuck I forgot to watch youtube videos from jews


----------



## shimada (Apr 9, 2019)

25% bf


----------



## ElliotRodgerJr (Apr 9, 2019)

shimada said:


> 25% bf


Jealous jap, Dokdo is rightful Korean clay.


----------



## Extra Chromosome (Apr 9, 2019)

You got your thread shat on to oblivion.


----------



## NickGurr (Apr 9, 2019)

Extra Chromosome said:


> You got your thread shat on to oblivion.


Not my fault hes a redditfag


----------



## Extra Chromosome (Apr 9, 2019)

NickGurr said:


> Not my fault hes a redditfag


*200 ng/dl HIGH T BEAST*


----------



## NickGurr (Apr 9, 2019)

Extra Chromosome said:


> *200 ng/dl HIGH T BEAST*


Soon 300


----------



## Extra Chromosome (Apr 9, 2019)

NickGurr said:


> Soon 300


With egg embryos. Good luck.


----------



## NickGurr (Apr 9, 2019)

Extra Chromosome said:


> With egg embryos. Good luck.


I moved on to baby chicken bro, gotta get that T up


----------



## Extra Chromosome (Apr 9, 2019)

OP did you consider roping?


----------



## NickGurr (Apr 9, 2019)

Extra Chromosome said:


> OP did you consider roping?


Go Cho then rope


----------



## Extra Chromosome (Apr 9, 2019)

NickGurr said:


> Go Cho then rope


When does your school start?


----------



## misterlee187 (Apr 9, 2019)

yes, but it's fine. Now i know it's useless to have conversation with those hatred, mental retardcels here


----------



## NickGurr (Apr 9, 2019)

Extra Chromosome said:


> When does your school start?


Not in vacation yet

Next week 3 week vacation starts

When I come back I go Cho


----------



## Extra Chromosome (Apr 9, 2019)

misterlee187 said:


> yes, but it's fine. Now i know it's useless to have conversation with those hatred, mental retardcels here


Toxthik inkels tbh.

For starters lose weight and bloat then come back for another rating.


NickGurr said:


> Not in vacation yet
> 
> Next week 3 week vacation starts
> 
> When I come back I go Cho


How are you doing in school if you are rotting here 24/7?


----------



## NickGurr (Apr 9, 2019)

Extra Chromosome said:


> Toxthik inkels tbh.
> 
> For starters lose weight and bloat then come back for another rating.
> 
> How are you doing in school if you are rotting here 24/7?


The bottom of my class but not failing


----------



## dontgoLAXb4UMAXx (Apr 9, 2019)

ElliotRodgerJr said:


> Yes
> 
> 174 so you mog me tbh ngl
> 
> You should kpopmax and go for mentally ill white girls


lmao you look like that andy kid


----------



## Extra Chromosome (Apr 9, 2019)

NickGurr said:


> The bottom of my class but not failing


You clearly can get top grades tho.


----------



## ElliotRodgerJr (Apr 9, 2019)

dontgoLAXb4UMAXx said:


> lmao you look like that andy kid


Andy Milonakis?


----------



## NickGurr (Apr 9, 2019)

Extra Chromosome said:


> You clearly can get top grades tho.






ElliotRodgerJr said:


> Andy Milonakis?


"women like young looking guys"


----------



## ElliotRodgerJr (Apr 9, 2019)

NickGurr said:


> "women like young looking guys"


Shalom


----------



## NickGurr (Apr 9, 2019)

ElliotRodgerJr said:


> Shalom
> View attachment 38740


Mazel Tov pardner!


----------



## Deleted member 689 (Apr 9, 2019)

Asians usually have good bone structure, so make sure to get to 10% body fat, that should be your primary goal. Get a hairstyle that fits your face, take care of your skin, groom your eyebrows, MEW (I don't know if it will be efficient for you, because of your age, but just do it so your face doesn't get worse), SWALLOW CORRECTLY (there are bunch of videos teaching you how). If you want to have a higher chance with girls, I think you should move to an asian country (your height is a plus in Asia).


----------



## ElliotRodgerJr (Apr 9, 2019)

NickGurr said:


> Mazel Tov pardner!


זין פלסטין


----------



## Extra Chromosome (Apr 9, 2019)

NickGurr said:


>


I am serious.


----------



## NickGurr (Apr 9, 2019)

plnk said:


> Asians usually have good bone structure


----------



## ElliotRodgerJr (Apr 9, 2019)

plnk said:


> your height is a plus in Asia


He is average in Korea.


----------



## NickGurr (Apr 9, 2019)

Extra Chromosome said:


> I am serious.


Ok bro, ill threaten the teacher with my wizard sperg powers if she doesnt give me an a


ElliotRodgerJr said:


> He is average in Korea.


He is under average compared to the guys asian chicks see on tv and thats all that matters


----------



## misterlee187 (Apr 9, 2019)

I'm happy with my height 

i probably leave the thread here now, trying to come back after reaching 8% bodyfat.
1st Juni maybe.

here some ragefuel for whitecels, racistcels, never getting quality women like this probably. Funny how some white people coping with thinking asians are most undesireble race.
"Just be white" is not true i guess ?

Bb


----------



## Extra Chromosome (Apr 9, 2019)

plnk said:


> Asians usually have good bone structure, so make sure to get to 10% body fat, that should be your primary goal. Get a hairstyle that fits your face, take care of your skin, groom your eyebrows, MEW (I don't know if it will be efficient for you, because of your age, but just do it so your face doesn't get worse), SWALLOW CORRECTLY (there are bunch of videos teaching you how). If you want to have a higher chance with girls, I think you should move to an asian country (your height is a plus in Asia).


Yes bro.

ASIAN ASCENSION 1!!!11!!
AMWF!!!111!!!!!


----------



## ElliotRodgerJr (Apr 9, 2019)

NickGurr said:


> Ok bro, ill threaten the teacher with my wizard sperg powers if she doesnt give me an a


You're Romanian right? Tell her to suck your pula.


----------



## NickGurr (Apr 9, 2019)

misterlee187 said:


> i probably leave the thread here now, trying to come back after reaching 8% bodyfat.
> 1st Juni maybe.
> 
> here some ragefuel for whitecels, racistcels, never getting quality women like this probably. Funny how some white people coping with thinking asians are most undesireble race.
> ...


Keep coping chinkcel


----------



## Deleted member 1383 (Apr 9, 2019)

ElliotRodgerJr said:


> r/wholesome


Jfl Elliot woher kommst du weil du Deutsch sprichst? #germancels #stand #united


----------



## Extra Chromosome (Apr 9, 2019)

misterlee187 said:


> i probably leave the thread here now, trying to come back after reaching 8% bodyfat.
> 1st Juni maybe.
> 
> here some ragefuel for whitecels, racistcels, never getting quality women like this probably. Funny how some white people coping with thinking asians are most undesireble race.
> ...


holy shit at this fucking cope lmfaooo


MUH ASIAN ASCNESION!!!!!!!!!!!!!!111111


----------



## NickGurr (Apr 9, 2019)

ElliotRodgerJr said:


> You're Romanian right? Tell her to suck your pula.


Gladly, the teachers are hot


----------



## ElliotRodgerJr (Apr 9, 2019)

misterlee187 said:


> i probably leave the thread here now, trying to come back after reaching 8% bodyfat.
> 1st Juni maybe.
> 
> here some ragefuel for whitecels, racistcels, never getting quality women like this probably. Funny how some white people coping with thinking asians are most undesireble race.
> ...


Damn dude you sure showed whitey. We wuz samurai, mongols n shit


----------



## Extra Chromosome (Apr 9, 2019)

ElliotRodgerJr said:


> Damn dude you sure showed whitey. We wuz samurai, mongols n shit


YALL WOMEN ARE GETTING *RICED*.


----------



## ElliotRodgerJr (Apr 9, 2019)

LooksmaxxingDream said:


> Jfl Elliot woher kommst du weil du Deutsch sprichst? #germancels #stand #united


Russe, aber weil ich ein megaautist bin, kann ich vielle sprachen.


----------



## Deleted member 1383 (Apr 9, 2019)

ElliotRodgerJr said:


> Russe, aber weil ich ein megaautist bin, kann ich vielle sprachen.


Jfl


----------



## ElliotRodgerJr (Apr 9, 2019)

LooksmaxxingDream said:


> Jfl


Ngl es ist vorbei fur dein land Fritz.


----------



## HereForReasons (Apr 9, 2019)

ElliotRodgerJr said:


> View attachment 38682
> 
> This is your sister currently servicing 5 German men while you rot on an incel forum





Spoiler



Im gonna need a name


----------



## Deleted member 1383 (Apr 9, 2019)

ElliotRodgerJr said:


> Ngl es ist vorbei fur dein land Fritz.


Cope


----------



## ElliotRodgerJr (Apr 9, 2019)

HereForReasons said:


> Im gonna need a name


Reverse google search it, found it in my folder with thousands of asian cuties.


----------



## The Dude Abides (Apr 9, 2019)

5'10?u sure?


lose weight
stretch spine and joints for that 1/2in. to 3/4in. boost
wear boots/thick shoes
get kpop hair
double eyelid surgery
jaw implant (your face may just be fat though)

congragulations you are chang and now will slay insecure liberal thotties but it won't fill the void.


----------



## ElliotRodgerJr (Apr 9, 2019)

The Dude Abides said:


> ?u sure?


Yeah lol I'm 5'9 at best and look way taller than him


----------



## The Dude Abides (Apr 9, 2019)

ElliotRodgerJr said:


> Yeah lol I'm 5'9 at best and look way taller than him


I don't understand lying in rate thread. Do you want to know the truth or continue lying for fee fees


----------



## Deleted member 470 (Apr 9, 2019)

misterlee187 said:


> So as i said guys, i'm still obese af laying around 21% bodyfat. I'ver never seen myself lean or how my face structures look like. 10% Bodyfat is crucial.
> 
> I gonna find out if i'm truecel or not.


you are NOT 21-22%, no way


----------



## misterlee187 (Apr 9, 2019)

The Dude Abides said:


> I don't understand lying in rate thread. Do you want to know the truth or continue lying for fee fees



i'm exact 178 cm. why the fukk should i lie?


----------



## ElliotRodgerJr (Apr 9, 2019)

misterlee187 said:


> i'm exact 178 cm. why the fukk should i lie?


The angle makes you look short, take a better picture preferably next to something else we can scale you to


----------



## misterlee187 (Apr 9, 2019)

di


dotacel said:


> you are NOT 21-22%, no way



did meassurements in the gym. that was the result. i'm 91 kg on the pics. maybe at 75 kg, i am 7% bodyfat. plus i have thick bonestructure too


----------



## The Dude Abides (Apr 9, 2019)

misterlee187 said:


> i'm exact 178 cm. why the fukk should i lie?


Take a better face pic. this is a blackpill forum not bodybuilding.com. Unless you look like zyzz we don't care, your face is what were rating. Drop the soyface bs aswell.


----------



## misterlee187 (Apr 9, 2019)

The Dude Abides said:


> Take a better face pic. this is a blackpill forum not bodybuilding.com. Unless you look like zyzz we don't care, your face is what were rating. Drop the soyface bs aswell.


ok sir.


----------



## The Dude Abides (Apr 9, 2019)

misterlee187 said:


> ok sir.


Now get on your knees and suck my cock you belligerent insubordinate fuck


----------



## Deleted member 616 (Apr 9, 2019)

ElliotRodgerJr said:


> The angle makes you look short, take a better picture preferably next to something else we can scale you to


Tbh you'll look short if your skull size doesn't match your frame. Big skull + narrow shoulders + short legs = manlet vibe.


----------



## The Dude Abides (Apr 9, 2019)




----------



## ElliotRodgerJr (Apr 9, 2019)

Lifewasted said:


> Tbh you'll look short if your skull size doesn't match your frame. Big skull + narrow shoulders + short legs = manlet vibe.


----------



## misterlee187 (Apr 9, 2019)

The Dude Abides said:


> Now get on your knees and suck my cock you belligerent insubordinate fuck



You don't have to repeat your father's words he used to say to you when you was a innocent child.


----------



## Extra Chromosome (Apr 9, 2019)

bideltoid?


misterlee187 said:


> You don't have to repeat your father's words he used to say to you when you was a innocent child.


Le asian ascension AMWFAMWFAMWFAMWFAMWFAMWFAMWFAMWFAMWF xDDdDdDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD


----------



## The Dude Abides (Apr 9, 2019)

misterlee187 said:


> You don't have to repeat your father's words he used to say to you when you was a innocent child.


I like it when they talk back. Makes the backhand feel so much better. Your little outbursts about daddies makes it seem like you never had one. Don't worry little girl, you can call me daddy.


----------



## misterlee187 (Apr 9, 2019)

The Dude Abides said:


> I like it when they talk back. Makes the backhand feel so much better. Your little outbursts about daddies makes it seem like you never had one. Don't worry little girl, you can call me daddy.
> View attachment 38766


For sure i have one, loving me. But your father loved you too, in a wrong way.


The Dude Abides said:


> I like it when they talk back. Makes the backhand feel so much better. Your little outbursts about daddies makes it seem like you never had one. Don't worry little girl, you can call me daddy.
> View attachment 38766


I hope you never become a father, i'm sorry for the child already.

you know what, i take everything about your dad back. Because he has nothing to do with it. But it doesn't change the fact you're self-hatred person.
Just wait till day of Judgement. Everybody get his reward or punishment there.


----------



## The Dude Abides (Apr 9, 2019)

misterlee187 said:


> For sure i have one, loving me.


I'm glad we have an understanding.


----------



## Autist (Apr 9, 2019)

3, cockroach to women.


----------



## rockndogs (Apr 9, 2019)

Dude, im currently at something between 20-22% bf and im not nearly as bloated as you are. You better be lying, or your bone structure is shit af


----------



## Sean O'Aspie (Apr 10, 2019)

misterlee187 said:


> can you imagine a good looking person popping off when i get ripped?


you are delusional as fuck buddy. just lay down and *rot*


----------



## The Dude Abides (Apr 10, 2019)

misterlee187 said:


> For sure i have one, loving me. But your father loved you too, in a wrong way.
> 
> I hope you never become a father, i'm sorry for the child already.
> 
> ...


Holy fuck, I didnt see the second post. You legit think your something special. You might want to get off your high horse to reread my post. I never said anything about having a kid or raising one. I said i'm your daddy because your acting like a whiny bitch.


----------



## Extra Chromosome (Apr 10, 2019)

*keep crying for @The Dude Abides *


----------



## Deleted member 39 (Apr 10, 2019)

I'm 1 inch taller than u and I look like a head taller than you. 
Stop lying. 
BTW it's over


----------



## rockndogs (Apr 10, 2019)

"IM FULL AWARE OF THE BLACKPILL"

"Look guys, asian men slays too!"


----------



## The Dude Abides (Apr 10, 2019)

rockndogs said:


> "IM FULL AWARE OF THE BLACKPILL"
> 
> "Look guys, asian men slays too!"


i imagine apu typing all your posts with one finger very carefully


----------



## misterlee187 (Apr 9, 2019)

Hey Guys,

23 years old, 5'10, korean fatcel, around 203 lbs and 21-22% bodyfat. Yes i know i'm unattractive af right now


and i know if i stay obese like this, it's over.
Btw, can you imagine a good looking person popping off when i get ripped?


----------



## ElliotRodgerJr (Apr 9, 2019)

You look 5'2 it's over for you gookcel


----------



## HereForReasons (Apr 9, 2019)

Where do you live?


----------



## misterlee187 (Apr 9, 2019)

ElliotRodgerJr said:


> You look 5'2 it's over for you gookcel



yeah it looks like i'm very short on this pic. but i'm 5'10 and have kinda long legs.


HereForReasons said:


> Where do you live?



born and raised in germany.


----------



## ElliotRodgerJr (Apr 9, 2019)

misterlee187 said:


> yeah it looks like i'm very short on this pic. but i'm 5'10 and have kinda long legs.


Yeah lol the angle isn't doing you any favors. Also why do you have your mouth open like you are waiting for Tyrones dick? 


misterlee187 said:


> born and raised in


Es ist vorbei.


----------



## misterlee187 (Apr 9, 2019)

wr


ElliotRodgerJr said:


> You look 5'2 it's over for you gookcel



wtf is a gookcel?


----------



## ElliotRodgerJr (Apr 9, 2019)

misterlee187 said:


> wtf is a gookcel?


This is you ascending from gookcel to Chang just personality max my Asian friend


----------



## misterlee187 (Apr 9, 2019)

ElliotRodgerJr said:


> Yeah lol the angle isn't doing you any favors. Also why do you have your mouth open like you are waiting for Tyrones dick?
> 
> Es ist vorbei.



i guess i was really fatique. i was on a 10 days waterfast there. And your jokes aren't funny at all dude.


----------



## ElliotRodgerJr (Apr 9, 2019)

misterlee187 said:


> i guess i was really fatique. i was on a 10 days waterfast there. And your jokes aren't funny at all dude.


----------



## misterlee187 (Apr 9, 2019)

ElliotRodgerJr said:


> This is you ascending from gookcel to Chang just personality max my Asian friend
> View attachment 38679


this guy definetly chang


----------



## Extra Chromosome (Apr 9, 2019)

misterlee187 said:


> i was really fatique


Did you swallow the blackpill yet?


----------



## misterlee187 (Apr 9, 2019)

Extra Chromosome said:


> Did you swallow the blackpill yet?


Sure i did.


----------



## Spite (Apr 9, 2019)

misterlee187 said:


> korean





misterlee187 said:


> born and raised in germany


Say no more, never began.


----------



## Extra Chromosome (Apr 9, 2019)

misterlee187 said:


> Sure i did.


Good.
Shred to 8% bf at most. 
Either ways it never began in Germany for you.


----------



## ElliotRodgerJr (Apr 9, 2019)

misterlee187 said:


> Sure i did.







This is your sister currently servicing 5 German men while you rot on an incel forum


----------



## misterlee187 (Apr 9, 2019)

Spite said:


> Say no more, never began.



Actually i have a lot of asian friends getting hot white european chicks. They have just one thing in common. they're lean and slim.


Extra Chromosome said:


> Good.
> Shred to 8% bf at most.
> Either ways it never began in Germany for you.



Thx for your advise, that's true. appreciate it.


----------



## ElliotRodgerJr (Apr 9, 2019)

misterlee187 said:


> Actually i have a lot of asian friends getting hot white european chicks. They have just one thing in common. they're lean and slim.


Tbh Asians have top tier facial bones so get to an acceptable weight before asking for a rate tldr lose weight you fucking chink


----------



## misterlee187 (Apr 9, 2019)

ElliotRodgerJr said:


> View attachment 38682
> 
> This is your sister currently servicing 5 German men while you rot on an incel forum



I don't have a sis, but ok. why don't you show me a pic of you?
Are u a whitecel? and how tall are you?


----------



## ElliotRodgerJr (Apr 9, 2019)

misterlee187 said:


> whitecel


Yes


misterlee187 said:


> how tall are you


174 so you mog me tbh ngl


misterlee187 said:


> why don't you show me a pic of you?


You should kpopmax and go for mentally ill white girls


----------



## misterlee187 (Apr 9, 2019)

ElliotRodgerJr said:


> Tbh Asians have top tier facial bones so get to an acceptable weight before asking for a rate tldr lose weight you fucking chink



you're probably right, but i just asked for opinions on a forum like this. But i would give you advice to change your attitude. it cost nothing being a nice person


----------



## ElliotRodgerJr (Apr 9, 2019)

misterlee187 said:


> you're probably right, but i just asked for opinions on a forum like this. But i would give you advice to change your attitude. it cost nothing being a nice person


It's a tough world out here partner , tldr stop being low t high e

Alles spass diggi digga


----------



## misterlee187 (Apr 9, 2019)

ElliotRodgerJr said:


> It's a tough world out here partner , tldr stop being low t high e
> 
> Alles spass diggi digga



I know it's tough. It's the opposite in my case my friend. High T af


----------



## misterlee187 (Apr 9, 2019)

ElliotRodgerJr said:


> Yes
> 
> 174 so you mog me tbh ngl
> 
> You should kpopmax and go for mentally ill white girls


 
are you the person in the video?? Lol


----------



## ElliotRodgerJr (Apr 9, 2019)

misterlee187 said:


> are you the person in the video?? Lol


Ye partner


----------



## Deleted member 616 (Apr 9, 2019)

Just kpop maxx bro


----------



## ElliotRodgerJr (Apr 9, 2019)

Lifewasted said:


> Just kpop maxx bro


Legit high IQ theory


----------



## misterlee187 (Apr 9, 2019)

Lifewasted said:


> Just kpop maxx bro



Don't know why those mental women, find kpop type looking guys attractive. they look like underdeveloped Soyboys for me.

I think sung kang from fast and the furious would get more chicks than soyboy looking kpop start.


----------



## Deleted member 616 (Apr 9, 2019)

ElliotRodgerJr said:


> Legit high IQ theory


Nah I've seen ok looking white foids with dead average gook boyfriend who styled a la kpop, so...


----------



## ElliotRodgerJr (Apr 9, 2019)

misterlee187 said:


> Don't know why those mental women, find kpop type looking guys attractive. they look like underdeveloped Soyboys for me.
> 
> I think sung kang from fast and the furious would get more chicks than soyboy looking kpop start.












B.M from kard is chang tier


----------



## Deleted member 616 (Apr 9, 2019)

misterlee187 said:


> Don't know why those mental women, find kpop type looking guys attractive. they look like underdeveloped Soyboys for me.
> 
> I think sung kang from fast and the furious would get more chicks than soyboy looking kpop start.


You have no choice because kpop is the only influential Asian culture in the west. Most people don't know who the fuck that kang is. But even today when I was in an electronics store here I saw kpop ads. Note that I'm not even living in a big city.


----------



## ElliotRodgerJr (Apr 9, 2019)

Lifewasted said:


> who the fuck that kang is


We wuz kang n shieet


----------



## Deleted member 616 (Apr 9, 2019)

ElliotRodgerJr said:


> We wuz kang n shieet


King kang Kong


----------



## Rimcel (Apr 9, 2019)

You have a good height for a gook. And gooks usually have very DHT resistant hair. So you should roid


----------



## misterlee187 (Apr 9, 2019)

ElliotRodgerJr said:


> View attachment 38691
> View attachment 38692
> View attachment 38693
> B.M from kard is chang tier



yeah this kang seems pretty good looking. he would get easy european girls.


Lifewasted said:


> You have no choice because kpop is the only influential Asian culture in the west. Most people don't know who the fuck that kang is. But even today when I was in an electronics store here I saw kpop ads. Note that I'm not even living in a big city.



damn the kpop hype is real. i hate kpop, this lifestyle and music is cringe af.


----------



## Xenian (Apr 9, 2019)

Close your mouth and start breathing through your nose


----------



## ElliotRodgerJr (Apr 9, 2019)

misterlee187 said:


> yeah this kang seems pretty good looking. he would get easy european girls.


His name is Matthew Kim, easily one of the best looking Asians I've seen. You could look at Wu Yifan or Bang Yongguk as well, both quite athletic and loved by white girls worldwide. btw op what demographic are you trying to attract?


----------



## Extra Chromosome (Apr 9, 2019)

K-pop is a meme, don't fall for it.
You aren't a pretty boy lesbian looking twink.


----------



## misterlee187 (Apr 9, 2019)

Xenian said:


> Close your mouth and start breathing through your nose



Hahahahah yeah. Nose breathing and mewing.


ElliotRodgerJr said:


> His name is Matthew Kim, easily one of the best looking Asians I've seen. You could look at Wu Yifan or Bang Yongguk as well, both quite athletic and loved by white girls worldwide. btw op what demographic are you trying to attract?


it kinda scares me that you know more korean changs than me.


----------



## Madness (Apr 9, 2019)

Get giga shredded it’s your last hope. @ZyzzReincarnate can get girls with 500k followers and 6.5/9 looks because girls mire.


----------



## ElliotRodgerJr (Apr 9, 2019)

misterlee187 said:


> it kinda scares me that you know more korean changs than me.


Yeah Im a kpopfag. Helps attract toilets as well, every second toilet is into kpop nowadays.


----------



## misterlee187 (Apr 9, 2019)

So as i said guys, i'm still obese af laying around 21% bodyfat. I'ver never seen myself lean or how my face structures look like. 10% Bodyfat is crucial.

I gonna find out if i'm truecel or not.


----------



## ElliotRodgerJr (Apr 9, 2019)

Madness said:


> Get giga shredded it’s your last hope. @ZyzzReincarnate can get girls with 500k followers and 6.5/9 looks because girls mire.


Legit op listen to him, he's aspie scientist.


misterlee187 said:


> So as i said guys, i'm still obese af laying around 21% bodyfat. I'ver never seen myself lean or how my face structures look like. 10% Bodyfat is crucial.
> 
> I gonna find out if i'm truecel or not.


Are your parents first gen korean? How did they not force you into dieting?


----------



## misterlee187 (Apr 9, 2019)

ElliotRodgerJr said:


> Legit op listen to him, he's aspie scientist.
> 
> Are your parents first gen korean? How did they not force you into dieting?



The problem are my eating habits. I had no clue about nutrition. It's my decision at the end, so surely they give me advice and tell me if i would get lean. i would more appealing compared to now.


----------



## Xenian (Apr 9, 2019)

misterlee187 said:


> The problem are my eating habits. I had no clue about nutrition. It's my decision at the end, so surely they give me advice and tell me if i would get lean. i would more appealing compared to now.


Justeatlesstheory


----------



## ElliotRodgerJr (Apr 9, 2019)

Xenian said:


> Justeatlesstheory


Just pretend you are a north korean starving theory


----------



## misterlee187 (Apr 9, 2019)

Xenian said:


> Justeatlesstheory



EatNothingtheory is better ^^


ElliotRodgerJr said:


> Just pretend you are a north korean starving theory


 
Lel


----------



## mido the slayer (Apr 9, 2019)

It’s over tbh lose weight ASAP


----------



## misterlee187 (Apr 9, 2019)

mido the slayer said:


> It’s over tbh lose weight ASAP



Yes i do. 

Btw,
"classic Romantic man that got lost in the darkness" ???


----------



## ElliotRodgerJr (Apr 9, 2019)

misterlee187 said:


> Yes i do.
> 
> Btw,
> "classic Romantic man that got lost in the darkness" ???


You still haven't answered what kind of girls you're trying to attract partner


----------



## Deleted member 616 (Apr 9, 2019)

ElliotRodgerJr said:


> Yeah Im a kpopfag. Helps attract toilets as well, every second toilet is into kpop nowadays.


One of my former classmates is even dating a kpopmaxxed white dude (short, skinny, emo) so yeah it could even be a legit path for non Asians.


----------

